# Another question - Systema



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2007)

Please forgive the questions if they are a bit naïve but coming from CMA where you have multiple styles of Xingyi, Crane style, Taiji, Bagua, Long Fist, etc. I am just wondering. 

I have been checking around the internet and I came up with this Kadochnikov's Systema. How is this different from the systema of Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev? Or is it basically the same?

I did find the site for Kadochnikov's Systema...I think... (http://www.rbsk.ru/)... but it was in Russian and I have absolutely no clue when it comes to reading Russian other than I think a "G" looks like an upside down "L".


----------



## D Dempsey (Apr 15, 2007)

The best person in the US to ask about Kadochnikov system is Matt Powell.  He's trained with A.A. Kadochnikov.  You should be able to send him an email through his website www.pramek.com.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks, I may do that. 

My question is just out of curiosity however coming form CMA and being overly interested in MA history I tend to wonder about this stuff

Again thanks

XS


----------



## D Dempsey (Apr 17, 2007)

I came from a CMA background originally as well so I understand what you mean.  Matt would be your best bet for info.  I train under him and he's a friend of mine and is very approachable.


----------



## Furtry (Apr 17, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Please forgive the questions if they are a bit naïve but coming from CMA where you have multiple styles of Xingyi, Crane style, Taiji, Bagua, Long Fist, etc. I am just wondering.





Xue Sheng said:


> I have been checking around the internet and I came up with this Kadochnikov's Systema. How is this different from the systema of Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev? Or is it basically the same?
> 
> I did find the site for Kadochnikov's Systema...I think... (http://www.rbsk.ru/)... but it was in Russian and I have absolutely no clue when it comes to reading Russian other than I think a "G" looks like an upside down "L".


Systema has become somewhat of a generic name for RMA, as in karate for all the different styles.

There are some connections between them, due to the Dynamo Sport Team project.

MR first learned form his uncle who was part of Stalins Security. He later studied in the army, this is where there is some influence of the other styles comes in.

Modern Systema has evolved, even in the last 10 years. Mostly due to 'mission' requirements. That is the beauty of it; Principles are constant, techniques vary.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2007)

D Dempsey said:


> I came from a CMA background originally as well so I understand what you mean. Matt would be your best bet for info. I train under him and he's a friend of mine and is very approachable.


 
Then you know of what I speak, I was wondering if it was like saying I take Kung fu so I had to ask 

 Thank You



Furtry said:


> Systema has become somewhat of a generic name for RMA, as in karate for all the different styles.
> 
> There are some connections between them, due to the Dynamo Sport Team project.
> 
> ...


 
Thank You, I was wondering since, as I said, I come from CMA and you can't throw a rock without hitting a Taiji person today, but they certainly are not all the same, but yet the underlying principles are. 

Again Thanks


----------



## D Dempsey (Apr 18, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I did find the site for Kadochnikov's Systema...I think... (http://www.rbsk.ru/)... but it was in Russian and I have absolutely no clue when it comes to reading Russian other than I think a "G" looks like an upside down "L".



I'm not sure that A.A. Kadochnikov even teaches under his name anymore so I'm not sure if that is even the correct site.  If I recall Matt mentioned something about him and his top students starting a new organization that doesn't use his name.  I'll have to ask him about it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2007)

D Dempsey said:


> I'm not sure that A.A. Kadochnikov even teaches under his name anymore so I'm not sure if that is even the correct site. If I recall Matt mentioned something about him and his top students starting a new organization that doesn't use his name. I'll have to ask him about it.


 
Thanks


----------

